

Why the rich stay rich - brianbreslin
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1673103/infographic-why-the-rich-stay-rich

======
lutusp
That's easy to explain -- compound interest. No need for a long analysis.

“Compound interest is the eighth wonder of the world. He who understands it,
earns it ... he who doesn't ... pays it.” ― Albert Einstein

